# Chucks and Rotary tables



## skipd1 (Mar 23, 2012)

I just acquired a nice 6" vert/horz rotary table. It takes a MT2 center. My question is what kind of 3 or 4 jaw chuck do I purchase and how is it attached to the table for use on my mill?

Regards,

Skip


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 23, 2012)

The most straightforward means is to use tee nuts and appropriate socket head cap screws to mount it on the table. A typical three jaw has only 3 mounting holes, however, and necessitates a sub plate mounted to the table, and drilled/tapped for the chuck. The Morse taper doesn't come into play here unless you want to just stick a drill chuck into it for small work, and then it isn't really designed for side pressure.


----------



## Redirish (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my H/V rotary table from MSC, ( Accu-Pro ), and it has 3 slots instead of 4. Well, Murphy must've been asleep, as I had an elderly 5" Cushman 3 jaw that has 3 mounting holes as Tony said. I made tee nuts to fit the table and used cap screws as per Tony. To center the chuck I dropped a center in the table, put the chuck on it, snugged the jaws and bolted it down.)


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 23, 2012)

Go to the search box, and type in (chuck adapter plate) its a old post of mine.
Shows lots of pics of chuck mounting on the lathe headstock, rotary table,3 and 4 jaw. It should give you some idea,s

For the most part, a 3 jaw works for most jobs. As far as mounting a 3 jaw, I allways use a plain back chuck, and just flip it over and drill the hole right through. This allows easy mounting to your table. The 4 jaw has mounting bolt in the front allready. But will you need to put the chuck on a plate first? All depends on how many slots your rotary table has. 3 jaw, will go on a 6 slot table, 4 jaw will need a plate on a 6 slot table. So the table will sometimes dictate what chuck 3 or 4 jaw. If your adding a sub plate, then you can do anything you want.


----------

